# Black Friday Find - AW Batmobile Race Set



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Wow - walked into a discount store today and found the Riddler's Revenge AW race set. I notice that this is not listed on thier website any more so they must have sold the old stock off to a clearance house. I paid $79.99 for it.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Care to share the name of said store so that others may share in your good fortune. Thanks


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got the Scooby doo set for $59.00 from autoworlds website. the black flamed tjet "exclusive" mustang was $9.99 too.


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

aurora1 said:


> Care to share the name of said store so that others may share in your good fortune. Thanks


Marshalls' - every Marshalls' that I have been in has had 1 set. They must have put them out yesterday. I scored 1 last night and 3 more today for a total of 4 sets. I also picked up 2 Scooby Doo sets on the AW website for $59.99, and 2 of the black mustangs.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I found the Ghostbuster at Hobby Lobby. I left the regular version hanging on a peg.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Didnt find any slot stuff at my local marshalls.


----------



## Ajep50 (May 19, 2007)

Hello, for those of you who have a Scooby-Doo set or a Riddler Revenge set, would you mind posting pictures of the "set only" cars? The Villainous Van from the Riddler Revenge set and the Black & Red Cadillac from the Scooby Doo set? 
I've searched the net and the forums and I've never seen any pictures of them.
Thanks !


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes please post pics!!


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

*Pictures of the sets I found*

There are 4 pictures as you can see. One is of the 4 sets that I bought. One is of the actual cars in the set. It isn't as good as the close up that I got from the box. I have also included a picture of the price tag that might help you when searching for a set. I was in 6 different Marshalls, I found 4 sets. The others may have been purchased already, they may not have gotten a set,(since they were smaller stores), or the sets may still be in the pipeline. My friend found a set at a very large Marshalls store in the Sawgrass Mills Mall. There was only one there too. 

All the sets were upside down with the handle facing out. Two of the sets were under the table display - probably due to it's size. One was on the table, and one was on a shelf on the back wall.


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

So am I the only one who found these in a Marshall's store?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

David,
I found one at the Marsalls in Oldbridge NJ, its still on shelf if anyone interasted " close to JOE SKYLARK. I have to much extra track for 79 bucks can get more cars.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I saw one but left it there. I can't see paying 79.00 for the riddlers vw.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> I saw one but left it there. I can't see paying 79.00 for the riddlers vw.


Me too. The Riddler's Bus is the only thing I would be interested in in this set, and I'm not in for $80 bucks.


----------

